# New Cruze Diesel owner



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Come on in! The water is warm. 

And welcome to the growing diesel ownership of Cruze Talk members.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to Cruze Talk CTaylor! You picked a great Cruze model. I love the Cruze Diesel!! Let me know if you have any questions about it by sending me a private message. :welcome:

P.S. Do you have a ZL1 as well?? Just wondering because of your user name.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks, I am no newbie to diesels(farmer) but this is my first "small" diesel. I have a few friends with VW diesels, and they wont drive anything but. So since my wife needed a new daily driver, it just seemed like the right choice!


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> P.S. Do you have a ZL1 as well?? Just wondering because of your user name.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Lol, no I do not have a ZL1! I have had this email address/user name LONG before the new ZL1 was out. I think ive actually had it since the Camaro was still produced as a F-body!!! My favorite car is a 69 ZL1, of which I also do not have. But I do have a 69 Camaro currently under restoration. My whole family are GM nuts(of which I am by far the worst/best?) My Grandpa is a 35 year retiree of GM, so we have a uncountable number of GM vehicles new and used in my family. There isnt a more GM nut family than us!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums glad to have you here! Congrats on your new Cruze post some pictures when you can


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Well thank you for being so loyal to General Motors. We appreciate families like yours. I wouldn't call that nuts at all. More like loyal fans. I drove a 1998 Camaro SS (green) in high school and have been fascinated by Camaro's ever since. That's why I just had to ask you.:signlol:Anyway my name is Jackie and I am the GM rep in the forum. You can inbox me anytime you have 

questions about features, warranty, dealer locations and pretty much anything else you can't find the answer to on the forum. Your answer is only a private message away. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome, I am sure your wife will love it!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the diesel club, it is hard to find a diesel owner who is disappointed with their car.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd bet in a matter of a few weeks it will be your daily driver:-D Welcome to the club!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the diesel club.. I think you will both love the car.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome and congrats on the new Diesel.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Chevy Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel - the more I drive it the more I love it.


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I'd bet in a matter of a few weeks it will be your daily driver:-D Welcome to the club!


Im sure I could get used to driving it, but I got 12 Silverado crew. The Cruze probably wouldnt take well to the off road driving and towing I do. 



Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I will get a few pics up soon and hopefully a mileage update!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

It is a pretty awesome ride isn't it jpm84092!  I love the Cruze Diesel too!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

(i guess you have to click it to make it large, not sure why it posted a thumbnail)


----------

